# tear stains and smell??? also how old before hair cut



## cathyfergie (Feb 1, 2010)

Does the tear stains smell....my new puppy (6 months) STINKS I was her eyes with warm water to get the boogies out, but she still stinks. Suggestions. Also, I was told by someone not to have her cut until she was a year old. What about that?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (cathyfergie @ Feb 1 2010, 01:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880196


> Does the tear stains smell....my new puppy (6 months) STINKS I was her eyes with warm water to get the boogies out, but she still stinks. Suggestions. Also, I was told by someone not to have her cut until she was a year old. What about that?[/B]


The bacteria that die in the tear protien is making the bad smell. I'd take her to a groomer and see if they can trim away some of the fur near the eyes,very carefully. Dogs that are low to the ground and have lots of face fuzz tend to have problems w/ tears w/ all the dust that gets caught on the fur.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

What you should do is wash the face area (under eyes/around muzzle) with a warm washcloth. If very smelly, I will put a little no tears shampoo on the warm washcloth and wash it down and then follow with a clean damp washcloth. This will remove the bacteria/odor problem. While puppies are little and their facial hairs are poking them in the eyes, this causes more tearing/potential for smelly face if you don't wash nightly. I'm going through the same thing right now and trying not to trim...I think once you start trimming, you set yourself up to always having to trim...but if you can grow it out til where it will lay down and not poke, you will be better off.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hiya, im no expert but hopefully someone can help  Little Mya suffers from blocked tear ducts and yes they can smell (that was just because she was needing vet treatment. He gave her some drops and some cream which helped) and although they still bother here from time to time there is no smell. The only other times my girls tear stains have ever smelt was if they have had an eye infection and were needing antibiotic drops. Do your babys eyes look ok? If so and they are just smelly id use a tearless shampoo and just use that to wash under the eyes, i use baby shampoo and that works fine. When Bella was a puppy i used to do this once or twice a daybut with my other 2 ive only had to doit a few times a week. 

Id say not to trim but its up to you. only reason id say not to is because i do and now i have to do it all the time! Id actually been told by the vet to do it as bellas hair was poking her in the eye causing her trouble so when my other 2 puppies came along i did the same, i now kind of regret it now as its a pest to keep it looking 'neat and tidy'

However if you do plan to do it and start when shes young so as she soon gets used to it - mine dont think anything of it now but i know my friends just started triming her adult malts eyes and its a nighmare - the dog wont stay still and the worry is that shes going to poke her in the eye! Maybe if you have a groomer in your area (we dont which is why i do it myself) you could take your baby along? They could maybe suggest a good shampoo and give advice on the trimming or show you how to do it


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If there is a strong, persistent smell I would see your vet to address the infection.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

QUOTE (cathyfergie @ Feb 1 2010, 12:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880196


> Does the tear stains smell....my new puppy (6 months) STINKS I was her eyes with warm water to get the boogies out, but she still stinks. Suggestions. Also, *I was told by someone not to have her cut until she was a year old. What about that?
> *[/B]



You don't have to wait until she is a year old to have her trimmed. I am talking about all of her, not her face. Some Maltese have lots of coat around 8 months old which means more coat care. 

Tina


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Wonder why you were advised not to clip coat prior to a year of age? Can't imagine why. Nonetheless, if you have a specific style of cut/clip in mind, find a good groomer (asking around is usually better than merely perusing ads, IMO) and bring a picture along showing what you want. Plenty of truth in a picture being worth a thousand words. 
As for malodorous staining---odor is caused by bacteria multiplying...think I'd seek a veterinarian.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I use a waterless shampoo to clean the face and use eye drops to flush the eyes. How often do you give her a bath? If you want to keep her hair in a topknot, I also say do not trim the muzzle/around the eyes. You can clip her down at this age, if it's too much work for you!


----------

